# Pci to sata converter card .



## sasha007 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,

My Pc Specs Are :

Core2Duo E4600 @ 2.4 Ghz 
3GB DDR2 Ram 
Seagate baracuda 1 TB 7200 HDD
Asus P5G-MX motherboard with PCI Express x16 slot .
400 W Power supply

I only have 2 sata ports on my mobo , 1 connected to my old HDD ( 160 GB ) n one to optical DVD drive ....

Here is a pic of the inside of cabinet :

*i56.tinypic.com/11t33vm.jpg

I've purchased a new 1 TB HDD and temporarily attached it by disconnecting the optical drive .

I searched and found that there is a PCI Express x1 to Sata converter Card , that fits in PCIe x1 slot and gives 2 or 3 sata ports .

Please answer the queries :

1 . So can i attach my optical drive via that converter card ?

2. Does the PCI Express to Sata Card provide the same speed as direct sata ports ?

3.  Should i use a power splitter for providing power for the additional drive .?

4. Will Intex 400 W suffice in providing power to 2 HDD (1TB & 160 GB) and a dvd writer .?

Plz reply asap ....


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> Please answer the queries :
> 
> 1 . So can i attach my optical drive via that converter card ?
> A: Yes
> ...



replies in green. for the PCI X1 slot being slow, check this link: How can a PCI-Express x1 SATA controller card offer 6 SATA II slots?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2012)

similar problem faced a few months ago when had a PATA dvd drive & only pci slot.here is what you need to know:
1.pci-e x1(small white slot) is different from pci slot(large white slot almost same as black x16) but much faster.
2.i only found pci sata/pata card at reasonable price(*www.theitbazaar.com/store/our-shop...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=527&category_id=95) but it only supports hard disks(ATA support).as far as i know all reasonably priced cards do not support cd/dvd drives(ATAPI support).
3.while transferring files to/from my 750gb 7200rpm connected to pci card to my 2tb 5900 rpm connected to sata port avg speed is ~63-65MB/s.


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> replies in green. for the PCI X1 slot being slow, check this link: How can a PCI-Express x1 SATA controller card offer 6 SATA II slots?



Thanx a lot for ur replies


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> replies in green. for the PCI X1 slot being slow, check this link: How can a PCI-Express x1 SATA controller card offer 6 SATA II slots?



Thanx a lot for ur replies 



whitestar_999 said:


> similar problem faced a few months ago when had a PATA dvd drive & only pci slot.here is what you need to know:
> 1.pci-e x1(small white slot) is different from pci slot(large white slot almost same as black x16) but much faster.
> 2.i only found pci sata/pata card at reasonable price(*www.theitbazaar.com/store/our-shop...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=527&category_id=95) but it only supports hard disks(ATA support).as far as i know all reasonably priced cards do not support cd/dvd drives(ATAPI support).
> 3.while transferring files to/from my 750gb 7200rpm connected to pci card to my 2tb 5900 rpm connected to sata port avg speed is ~63-65MB/s.



Hey .! Its gud to hear the answer from someone who has expirienced this situation 

So  which port the black one or the white one beneath it in the pic i posted above is the PCIe slot .?

And I've 3 options for the converter card all about the same price :

1. Tech-Com PCI TO 1 E-Sata 2 Sata and 1 IDE ATA Card Techcom | eBay

2. PCI TO 3 SATA 1 IDE 2IN1 CONVERTER PORT CARD + CD 1Yr | eBay

3. PCI to SATA Adaptor Card Convertor SATA HDD | eBay

I think you bought the 2nd one (same as the it bazaar one ), so which one do you think i can buy .?

And Did you use a power splitter or a IDE to Sata power converter cable for powering the new device .?

Would there be any problem in OS booting up after i make the changes to the connection .?

Please reply asap ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2012)

the big white one at the bottom is pci,the big black one above is pci-e x16 & the small white one above big black one is pci-e x1.all the links you posted are pci not pci-e x1 cards.you can see from the pics in ebay that these cards will not fit in a pci-e x1 slot.get the one from itbazaar link i posted as it is cheaper & if you need any help ask me.i use ide to sata power converter & a splitter to connect 2 hard disks to this card so you can get any one.hard disks connected to pci card do not show up as bootable devices in my mobo bios probably because bios should have a scsi device option in bootable devices to be able to select hard disks connected to a pci card which my mobo does not have.


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> the big white one at the bottom is pci,the big black one above is pci-e x16 & the small white one above big black one is pci-e x1.all the links you posted are pci not pci-e x1 cards.you can see from the pics in ebay that these cards will not fit in a pci-e x1 slot.get the one from itbazaar link i posted as it is cheaper & if you need any help ask me.i use ide to sata power converter & a splitter to connect 2 hard disks to this card so you can get any one.hard disks connected to pci card do not show up as bootable devices in my mobo bios probably because bios should have a scsi device option in bootable devices to be able to select hard disks connected to a pci card which my mobo does not have.




Which onez the fastest amongst pci , pci-e x16 & pci-e x1 .?

Which should i use to convert to SATA port .?

And your link of the it bazaar , it is also a pci to sata converter card , plz check it is mentioned and is the same as the 2nd ebay link 

Plz advice .


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2012)

pci-e x16 > pci-e x1 > pci - most of the SATA convertors comes with pci interface but there's pci-e x1 covertors available too but they are hard to find and pricey too.


----------



## sasha007 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi,

I got my PCI to Sata controller card and Asus Dvd drive today . Installed the PCI to Sata controller card and then installed the dvd drive on the sata port on the controller card . All went well . But i noticed that my boot time have increased since , with Windows being stuck on Windows logo for about 2 minutes more than what it used to (about 1 minute earlier ) . Is it normal .? 

Plz reply ...


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2012)

^^ See PM reply.


----------

